# You're doing it wrong...



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Ummm....











Some people's children...

OL JR


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

1st vid: i saw one green tractor and it wasn't a jd. Makes a guy wanna be green! And never buy a blue one.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Second vid: one jd. Maybe a runaway. Lots of blue. Are you telling us to stay away from fords or ford owners?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm guessing they don't have access to tractordata in eastern Europe. I hope the firewood train didn't have to go down the other side of the hill. That'd be a whole different video I'm sure. Good laugh.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The fella in the skid steer that dumps his load on himself has to be the funniest in my estimation.....


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Nope, no brand bashing intended... Seeing how most of the culprits were Europeans and Russians or Indians, maybe a few "Murican's" thrown in for good measure, but mostly just for laughs and the demonstration of stupidity...

Later! OL JR


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

There are some dangerous individuals in that footage. They are nuts across the pond it appears.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I like the one where the guy pulls the tractor in half... scratch one Belarus...

Actually, BIL's Dad, was telling me a story about how a neighbor of theirs in the old days got his combine good and stuck-- like a 105 or a Deere 4400 or something... the old type before they had frames, just attached the axles bolted to the sides, basically... Well, they strung out some chains and a big haywire and started pulling on it and jerking on it and basically pulled the thing in half. Guy went home and shot himself because it wasn't insured or anything...

Guess it takes all kinds...

OL JR


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

luke strawwalker said:


> I like the one where the guy pulls the tractor in half... scratch one Belarus...
> 
> Actually, BIL's Dad, was telling me a story about how a neighbor of theirs in the old days got his combine good and stuck-- like a 105 or a Deere 4400 or something... the old type before they had frames, just attached the axles bolted to the sides, basically... Well, they strung out some chains and a big haywire and started pulling on it and jerking on it and basically pulled the thing in half. Guy went home and shot himself because it wasn't insured or anything...
> 
> ...


Bad deal there, not worth that for sure. Maybe we need to start a hotline for these tractor-skill challenged folks.


----------

